# OAK SCROLL SAW BOUGHT IN BRANSON MO.



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

BACK IN 1993 I BOUGHT A SCROLL SAW THAT WAS BUILT IN A SHOP IN BRANSON MO.
I HAVE USED IT ON AND OFF FOR MANY YEARS. NOW THINKING OF UPGRADING.
ARE THEY EVEN STILL IN BUSINESS I CANNOT FIND OUT ANYTHING ABOUT THEM ON THE WEB?
NOT THAT IT IS A BIG DEAL I DOUBT I WOULD BUY ANOTHER. JUST WONDERING.
DEE


----------

